# PHOTOS:  Your PS Collection Here!!!



## batgirl416

Hi Everyone ----  Thought it would be interesting and useful to have a separate thread dedicated to everyone's PS collection regardless of style, season or age.  From the different posts, I notice that some have as many as 10 bags!   Hope you can share info and photos of your PS collection!  Please, please, please! 

@ Elliespurse --- You think this is okay?  If not, feel free to delete my thread.  

For batgirl416:   Here's my first and only PS bag (definitely not the last):  *PS1 Large Satchel in Smoke.  *


----------



## demicouture

great thread!! (sticky maybe?)
keep posting until i get my collection ready and i shall too post soon


----------



## Micole

Yay! I was thinking a thread like this was due.. Thanks for initiating it Batgirl! I've shown my keep all many times already, but this picture really shows off the shade of midnight nicely! This will not be my only contribution either. Only time will tell what my second will be!


----------



## batgirl416

demicouture said:


> great thread!! (sticky maybe?)
> keep posting until i get my collection ready and i shall too post soon



*@ Demicouture:*  When I found out how many PS you had in your collection, I just had to start this thread!    Looking forward to seeing your PS family --- ummmm... make that clan!    P.S.  Unfortunately, don't know how to make things into a sticky thread.  



Micole said:


> Yay! I was thinking a thread like this was due.. Thanks for initiating it Batgirl! I've shown my keep all many times already, but this picture really shows off the shade of midnight nicely! This will not be my only contribution either. Only time will tell what my second will be!



*@ Micole:* You're most welcome!  I can never get tired of your keepall midnight!  Looking forward to seeing many more of your PS contribution in the future!


----------



## Micole

demicouture said:


> great thread!! (sticky maybe?)
> keep posting until i get my collection ready and i shall too post soon



I'm so excited to see your personal display! You must tell us which one you wear the most often. How are you enjoying the Keep All?


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks for starting this thread *batgirl416*, I think it's great with a collection thread. Making it sticky or move to ref lib?


This should also be sticky btw: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/celebrities-and-their-ps-bags-pics-and-chat-675184.html


Edit: I'll ask Nat to make these two threads sticky.


----------



## Nat

Fasten your seatbelts, girls. We're going up


----------



## Micole

Nat said:


> Fasten your seatbelts, girls. We're going up



Sweet!!! Thanks Nat!


----------



## piisku_h

Here´s my new Maize medium. I absolutely love everything about it


----------



## Elliespurse

*piisku_h* - Gorgeous color! 

--

My collection so far, large smoke and xl black


----------



## BooYah

beautiful collections, ladies  

please keep them coming!


----------



## fashionvice

Here's my beloved PS1 medium in saddle. I can't wait to give it a friend.


----------



## kmroboto

Here's my medium midnight PS1!  I got it last week and have been using it non-stop since I love it so.  I don't usually wear it with the foxtail (it's too much for work) but today I was feeling sassy and I figured that you've all seen this bag before so why not show it a little differently.  Please excuse the crappy phone pics and my pregnant belly


----------



## Elliespurse

kmroboto said:


> Here's my medium midnight PS1!  I got it last week and have been using it non-stop since I love it so.  I don't usually wear it with the foxtail (it's too much for work) but today I was feeling sassy and I figured that you've all seen this bag before so why not show it a little differently.  Please excuse the crappy phone pics and my pregnant belly



Congrats!! The Midnight is gorgeous and love it more since I got a wallet in this color  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Elliespurse

Just an updated pic of my small but growing PS family 
Continental and PS1 wallets added.


----------



## Micole

Elliespurse said:


> Just an updated pic of my small but growing PS family
> Continental and PS1 wallets added.



That is one of my favorite pics to date!! The way the sunlight hits the bags (beautifully laid out I must add!) is simply stunning. Thanks for sharing your family with us!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Oh thanks *Micole*  it's amazing how the lighting shows the color differently, later in the sunset the colors change. 

I'm also pulling my hair out here because I used (the not so good) Picasa to change saturation on the pics in the "side by side comparison thread", and the midnight looks unnatural blue now


----------



## Micole

Elliespurse said:


> Oh thanks *Micole*  it's amazing how the lighting shows the color differently, later in the sunset the colors change.
> 
> I'm also pulling my hair out here because I used (the not so good) Picasa to change saturation on the pics in the "side by side comparison thread", and the midnight looks unnatural blue now



You could show me a new picture every single hour of how they look under the sun's dimming light, and I would never be anything less than completely enthralled!

Don't pull your hair out, the very last picture (my favorite because of the smoke "backdrop") is a fairly accurate representation of the color. Don't you think? I see what you mean in the others, but it's no cause for aggravation! I was looking more at size there. In regards to color comparison, the fourth picture is a great reference. I speak from my personal familiarity with midnight, though I can't speak for the kelly green! But I'm assuming it's perfect as well. It was especially helpful to me, as I had no idea they were so  similar in size!


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks *Micole*, the kelly green turned out better, love the continental wallet so far because it's not too bulky.


----------



## riry

My PS1 Mediums (Maize and Smoke)


----------



## batgirl416

riry said:


> My PS1 Mediums (Maize and Smoke)



*@ riry:*  Your Mediums are stunning!!! What a lovely combination of colour.


----------



## riry

batgirl416 said:


> *@ riry:*  Your Mediums are stunning!!! What a lovely combination of colour.



Thank you, *batgirl*! I'm quite pleased with my little collection.


----------



## Micole

riry said:


> My PS1 Mediums (Maize and Smoke)



That picture is my little ray of sunshine on an otherwise rainy day!


----------



## riry

Thank you, *Micole*! I must admit, my two bags brighten up my days a good bit!


----------



## phathoe

riry, have you gotten any jean transfer on the Maize? i just ordered a medium ps1 in maize from ******...worried about that.

did you also treat it?



riry said:


> Thank you, *Micole*! I must admit, my two bags brighten up my days a good bit!


----------



## riry

phathoe said:


> riry, have you gotten any jean transfer on the Maize? i just ordered a medium ps1 in maize from ******...worried about that.
> 
> did you also treat it?



hi *phathoe*! I didn't treat the bag at first and got a tiny (we're talking 1 cm) spot of denim transfer. I used LMB Cleanser and the spot came right off (with none of the Maize color lifiting at all). 

I then promptly ordered the Vectra Spray and followed its directions. The Vectra darkens the leather when you spray it, but when it dries the color looks exactly the same as before. Nothing about the color or texture changes. 

No denim transfer AT ALL since I sprayed the Vectra. I wear jeans every single day and have no worries at all now.

HTH!


----------



## phathoe

thanks a lot for your help. where did you buy this vectra spray?




riry said:


> hi *phathoe*! I didn't treat the bag at first and got a tiny (we're talking 1 cm) spot of denim transfer. I used LMB Cleanser and the spot came right off (with none of the Maize color lifiting at all).
> 
> I then promptly ordered the Vectra Spray and followed its directions. The Vectra darkens the leather when you spray it, but when it dries the color looks exactly the same as before. Nothing about the color or texture changes.
> 
> No denim transfer AT ALL since I sprayed the Vectra. I wear jeans every single day and have no worries at all now.
> 
> HTH!


----------



## Elliespurse

Update on my growing collection  it's all sizes: Pouch-medium-large-XL


----------



## cali_to_ny

Totally amazing collection!!!  I sense a pouchette in your future perhaps? 


Elliespurse said:


> Update on my growing collection  it's all sizes: Pouch-medium-large-XL


----------



## riry

Elliespurse said:


> Update on my growing collection  it's all sizes: Pouch-medium-large-XL



Gorgeous! But you must, MUST include the wallets in the pic, too!!


----------



## Elliespurse

cali_to_ny said:


> Totally amazing collection!!!  I sense a pouchette in your future perhaps?



Thanks, a pochette would be a great addition. I think the size would be between the Pouch and the medium 



riry said:


> Gorgeous! But you must, MUST include the wallets in the pic, too!!



Thanks, yes the wallets are missing in the pic ush:


----------



## ehemelay

I went a little photo-crazy today.

Here is my expanded PS collection. I am very happy with this group for now... although I may investigate the idea of a Black Pochette...

Large Black Keep All
Large Moss PS1
Large Smoke PS1


----------



## Micole

ehemelay said:


> I went a little photo-crazy today.
> 
> Here is my expanded PS collection. I am very happy with this group for now... although I may investigate the idea of a Black Pochette...
> 
> Large Black Keep All
> Large Moss PS1
> Large Smoke PS1



Those colors look amaaaazing together!!


----------



## batgirl416

ehemelay said:


> I went a little photo-crazy today.
> 
> Here is my expanded PS collection. I am very happy with this group for now... although I may investigate the idea of a Black Pochette...
> 
> Large Black Keep All
> Large Moss PS1
> Large Smoke PS1



*@ ehemelay:*  I love your PS collection --- classic and elegant neutrals that will take you thru bag heaven for many years to come.  A pochette would definitely be the perfect icing to top your collection!


----------



## ehemelay

Micole said:


> Those colors look amaaaazing together!!


 


batgirl416 said:


> *@ ehemelay:* I love your PS collection --- classic and elegant neutrals that will take you thru bag heaven for many years to come. A pochette would definitely be the perfect icing to top your collection!


 


Thanks ladies!  The Pochette is still on my mind....


----------



## Yeva

ehemelay said:


> I went a little photo-crazy today.
> 
> Here is my expanded PS collection. I am very happy with this group for now... although I may investigate the idea of a Black Pochette...
> 
> Large Black Keep All
> Large Moss PS1
> Large Smoke PS1



Just simply amazing pic... Very lovely colors!!


----------



## marla523

Here's mine.  All medium size

Raspberry Suede
black/turquoise Mochilla
Coral leather


----------



## ehemelay

marla523 said:


> Here's mine. All medium size
> 
> Raspberry Suede
> black/turquoise Mochilla
> Coral leather


 

That's a great, diverse group of PS1s!

Do you feel like the suede bag will be more "slouchy" than the leather version?  I am thinking of adding a suede PS1 to my collection; my hope is that the material will make it a slightly different shape, especially after use.


----------



## marla523

ehemelay said:


> That's a great, diverse group of PS1s!
> 
> Do you feel like the suede bag will be more "slouchy" than the leather version?  I am thinking of adding a suede PS1 to my collection; my hope is that the material will make it a slightly different shape, especially after use.



Actually I think the suede is structured.  The most slouchy of the three is the coral in leather...


----------



## bisoumoi

Is the suede heavier than the leather? That's such a great collection!


----------



## marla523

bisoumoi said:


> Is the suede heavier than the leather? That's such a great collection!



Yes, it is definitely heavier than the leather.  Maybe twice as heavy!  The leather one is the lightest.


----------



## jjkitty

I just got my first PS1 today from Boutique 1 !!!  Absolutely love it!!!!  It's quite heavier than my balenciagas (maybe because it's suede too)~~ But I really love the design of PS1!!!  YeAh!!!


----------



## riry

jjkitty said:


> I just got my first PS1 today from Boutique 1 !!!  Absolutely love it!!!!  It's quite heavier than my balenciagas (maybe because it's suede too)~~ But I really love the design of PS1!!!  YeAh!!!



Congrats on a beautiful bag!! The PS1 design is marvelous, isn't it?


----------



## jjkitty

riry said:


> Congrats on a beautiful bag!! The PS1 design is marvelous, isn't it?


Thank you!  It's fabulous, very well structured!!!  But I really need to do some research on how to maintain it.  Never have a suede leather bag before...


----------



## bag'hem all

I have 2 so far 

*Birch Medium*
*Navy Suede Large*


----------



## circleyan

bag'hem all said:


> I have 2 so far
> 
> *Birch Medium*
> *Navy Suede Large*


nice!!love the birth color...but it's sold out everywhere...really want one!!


----------



## kookiedoblast

jjkitty said:


> I just got my first PS1 today from Boutique 1 !!!  Absolutely love it!!!!  It's quite heavier than my balenciagas (maybe because it's suede too)~~ But I really love the design of PS1!!!  YeAh!!!



Your bag is beautiful!!  If I were to get a PS1 I would get suede too.  I think  like the way the suede falls on your hip better than the leather PS1 imo.
Is yours a medium?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fruitfreak

Im joining the club.. Yeayy.. 

Here they are..

PS1 large in midnight blue

Without flash





With flash





The other one.. PS1 large linen

Without flash





With flash





And now i really want the wallet


----------



## Micole

fruitfreak said:


> Im joining the club.. Yeayy..
> 
> Here they are..
> 
> PS1 large in midnight blue
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one.. PS1 large linen
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i really want the wallet



Yay!! Congrats and welcome to the club ha! Your acquisitions are perfection. Just gorgeous. Midnight is a timeless, exquisite shade. I prefer the pic without the flash.. It just goes to show you how different the color looks under different lighting. And the linen is so perfect for summer. Enjoy them and wear them well.


----------



## dxg

Elliespurse said:


> Update on my growing collection  it's all sizes: Pouch-medium-large-XL


Great Collection.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Elliespurse

*dxg* - Thanks!


----------



## mina88124

Hi~I just get the Black suede Large PS1 From ******! Erica just sent it to me last Friday..So exciting! I'm waiting the postman everyday! Anybody has experience about USPS Express International from US to AUS? conflict between worry and exciting....sigh.. :wondering


----------



## Elliespurse

mina88124 said:


> Hi~I just get the Black suede Large PS1 From ******! Erica just sent it to me last Friday..So exciting! I'm waiting the postman everyday! Anybody has experience about USPS Express International from US to AUS? conflict between worry and exciting....sigh.. :wondering



Congrats on your PS1  hope it arrives soon! Post reveal pics.

I'm not sure about the USPS though..


----------



## mina88124

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on your PS1  hope it arrives soon! Post reveal pics.
> 
> I'm not sure about the USPS though..



Thx Ellie! I getting crazy to search about the express service via Google. Some of my friends used before said it's on time. but some members posted a thread on purseforum and said the service really sucks...driving me crazy~~

and Thx for your threat about where to buy a ps1! Without you, I can't find Erica!  

I'll update pics when I get it! Pray for my parcel~ LoL!!


----------



## Micole

mina88124 said:


> Hi~I just get the Black suede Large PS1 From ******! Erica just sent it to me last Friday..So exciting! I'm waiting the postman everyday! Anybody has experience about USPS Express International from US to AUS? conflict between worry and exciting....sigh.. :wondering



I've had plenty of experience with USPS from U.S. to Canada. All good! You can really track the shipping, which I like.


----------



## mina88124

Micole said:


> I've had plenty of experience with USPS from U.S. to Canada. All good! You can really track the shipping, which I like.



Thanks Micole. I ask many people with experience with USPS to AUS. They said frequently is 10 Working days. and USPS not updating the track information everyday. 

I hate waiting the delivery everyday....That will kill me.....


----------



## Micole

mina88124 said:


> Thanks Micole. I ask many people with experience with USPS to AUS. They said frequently is 10 Working days. and USPS not updating the track information everyday.
> 
> I hate waiting the delivery everyday....That will kill me.....



I can relate! I'm obsessed with tracking packages when I have the option. I don't stop. It will come! Just come on here and get excited as the anticipation builds!


----------



## mina88124

Micole said:


> I can relate! I'm obsessed with tracking packages when I have the option. I don't stop. It will come! Just come on here and get excited as the anticipation builds!



 LOL...I refreshing the tracking page every half hour. my bf said I was already mad about that package.....

I think...next time i will use the ups even it require pay the tax first. USPS dunt pay the tax until the package asked to. 

My friend said because the AUD is strong standing, everyone buy the cloth or bag or apple products from US. The custom is very busy, very very busy! 

A package sent from US on 5th and received on 25th this month. 20days! it's express mail. OMG! I gonna pray for my new PS1.


----------



## Micole

mina88124 said:


> LOL...I refreshing the tracking page every half hour. my bf said I was already mad about that package.....
> 
> I think...next time i will use the ups even it require pay the tax first. USPS dunt pay the tax until the package asked to.
> 
> My friend said because the AUD is strong standing, everyone buy the cloth or bag or apple products from US. The custom is very busy, very very busy!
> 
> A package sent from US on 5th and received on 25th this month. 20days! it's express mail. OMG! I gonna pray for my new PS1.



It will come! I'm not worried. It will arrive safe and sound and you will be SO happy. You're just like me, refreshing the page all the time. It's so fabulous when it actually changes! I get so excited!


----------



## mina88124

Micole said:


> It will come! I'm not worried. It will arrive safe and sound and you will be SO happy. You're just like me, refreshing the page all the time. It's so fabulous when it actually changes! I get so excited!



But it stay the same situation for a long time. but I think it will come. I found that the USPS services from US to AUS all are delay recently. Spend 6-20days on shipping. and the custom would spend 2min to clearance. so the problem is USPS shipping which like an old pony............


----------



## prettypeonies

mina88124 said:


> But it stay the same situation for a long time. but I think it will come. I found that the USPS services from US to AUS all are delay recently. Spend 6-20days on shipping. and the custom would spend 2min to clearance. so the problem is USPS shipping which like an old pony............


 
Hello Mina88124, i bought a kelly green PS1 from ****** and she mailed it to an incomplete address. It took 12 business days to arrive to AUS and was held in customs because the address is undeliverable. Right now, after a month, it is still seating around with Auspost, pending to be returned to sender.. This seller is so unprofessional.

I was very excited about my PS bag, but not anymore after dealing with her..


----------



## mina88124

prettypeonies said:


> Hello Mina88124, i bought a kelly green PS1 from ****** and she mailed it to an incomplete address. It took 12 business days to arrive to AUS and was held in customs because the address is undeliverable. Right now, after a month, it is still seating around with Auspost, pending to be returned to sender.. This seller is so unprofessional.
> 
> I was very excited about my PS bag, but not anymore after dealing with her..



oh...really?! she made a wrong address on your parcel?! i'm so sorry to hear that.
have you try to contact the post office? don't try the facility in city. try the other facility near the airport. my friend has the same problem. she made a thousand phone calls and received the parcel finally.


----------



## pixiejenna

mina88124 said:


> But it stay the same situation for a long time. but I think it will come. I found that the USPS services from US to AUS all are delay recently. Spend 6-20days on shipping. and the custom would spend 2min to clearance. so the problem is USPS shipping which like an old pony............



It's really hit or miss with the USPS when it comes to packages coming/leaving the US I think it's customs that's causing the hold up. Last December I purchased a bag in bonanza from Spain and it took over a month to get it. I sold a bag to a TPFer in Norway I think I sent it express which is overnight and she received it in 4-5 days. I was really hesitant selling it too her I explained my situation I was in still waiting for my bag. So I was happy she got it relatively quick.



prettypeonies said:


> Hello Mina88124, i bought a kelly green PS1 from ****** and she mailed it to an incomplete address. It took 12 business
> days to arrive to AUS and was held in customs because the address is
> undeliverable. Right now, after a month, it is still seating around with Auspost,
> pending to be returned to sender.. This seller is so unprofessional.
> 
> I was very excited about my PS bag, but not anymore after dealing with her..



Wow how disappointing keep us updated on the outcome. If you really don't want the item anymore maybe you should ask for a refund w/o the restocking fee since you haven't received it due too their error.


----------



## mina88124

pixiejenna said:


> It's really hit or miss with the USPS when it comes to packages coming/leaving the US I think it's customs that's causing the hold up. Last December I purchased a bag in bonanza from Spain and it took over a month to get it. I sold a bag to a TPFer in Norway I think I sent it express which is overnight and she received it in 4-5 days. I was really hesitant selling it too her I explained my situation I was in still waiting for my bag. So I was happy she got it relatively quick.
> 
> actually...the tracking information shown they delivery yesterday and nobody home. WTH...Who suppose there is a delivery on Sunday!?
> 
> I waiting the delivery now. I swear...next time I will use UPS...


----------



## prettypeonies

mina88124 said:


> oh...really?! she made a wrong address on your parcel?! i'm so sorry to hear that.
> have you try to contact the post office? don't try the facility in city. try the other facility near the airport. my friend has the same problem. she made a thousand phone calls and received the parcel finally.


 
Hey Mina, are you in Melbourne too ? I have been calling the 1800 number, how do i get the individual post office number ? The call centre has been giving me different answers all the time for the past 10 days.. I am losing hope. It is still here in Melbourne, still pending to be returned to sender..


----------



## mina88124

prettypeonies said:


> Hey Mina, are you in Melbourne too ? I have been calling the 1800 number, how do i get the individual post office number ? The call centre has been giving me different answers all the time for the past 10 days.. I am losing hope. It is still here in Melbourne, still pending to be returned to sender..



Hi Pony, sorry to reply late. I hope still in time. 
my experience was don't ask the post office cloese to you. just call to ask the contact numbers of 2 transfer facilities in mel. all parcels need to go there after clearance and stay there waiting to be delivered. One is in city, the other one is near the airport. the first letter is T (sorry, I can't remember the name). just give a call city first, if not there then must be in T facility. IMO, your parcel should be in T-facility waiting to return. 

Hope this can help. Good Luck!


----------



## fruitfreak

Here's my new addition to my PS collection.. 







Continental Wallet in Violet.. 

Pic taken indoor without flash.


----------



## blu_77

Groupshot of my 3 babies..... PS 1 wallets in Black and 2 Smoke Wallets from Fall 2010

The black and one smoke are still brand new and have never been used. I've only used the smoke in the middle, hence the difference in color. I regret not buying the midnight though when it was still available on the PS website:cry:


----------



## ehemelay

Updated PS collection photo:

Large Black Keep All
Large Smoke PS1
Large Moss PS1
Medium Tobacco (suede) PS1


I made a goal for 2011 to reduce my handbag collection to 10 bags.  After some editing/purging throughout the year, even with one more on the way, I've reached my goal... as long as clutches don't count!  

I'm going to try my best to follow the "one in, one out" rule - but I doubt that I'll be able to let any of PS bags go.


----------



## batgirl416

ehemelay said:


> Updated PS collection photo:
> 
> Large Black Keep All
> Large Smoke PS1
> Large Moss PS1
> Medium Tobacco (suede) PS1
> 
> 
> I made a goal for 2011 to reduce my handbag collection to 10 bags.  After some editing/purging throughout the year, even with one more on the way, I've reached my goal... as long as clutches don't count!
> 
> I'm going to try my best to follow the "one in, one out" rule - but I doubt that I'll be able to let any of PS bags go.



*@ ehemelay*:  What a beautiful collection!  I'm drooling over your PS babies!  I would want to build a similar collection of satchels and keepall but in slightly different colours.

I remember creating a post on handbag essentials for those starting or trimming their collections.  If and when you can, would love to see your bag essentials on this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/bag-essentials-for-women-680716.html


----------



## ehemelay

batgirl416 said:


> *@ ehemelay*:  What a beautiful collection!  I'm drooling over your PS babies!  I would want to build a similar collection of satchels and keepall but in slightly different colours.
> 
> I remember creating a post on handbag essentials for those starting or trimming their collections.  If and when you can, would love to see your bag essentials on this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/bag-essentials-for-women-680716.html




Thanks, *batgirl*!  It's a little too early to say for sure, because I've only had my Large PS1s for about a year and a half, but I feel like they are a higher quality product than the Balenciaga bags I have collected for several years.  (Holding on to a few of my absolute favorite Bals, but have let most of them go).

I will check out the thread you recommended.  I am waiting on a FedEx delivery tomorrow, but I think after that arrival my small collection will be complete.


----------



## Bullish

ehemelay--How is your tobacco suede holding up? Have you treated it with any protectant? I really love the suede PS1 bags!!!


----------



## ehemelay

Bullish said:


> ehemelay--How is your tobacco suede holding up? Have you treated it with any protectant? I really love the suede PS1 bags!!!



*Bullish*: I sprayed my suede with Vectra.  So far, so good.  I am not one to be careful with bags (I'll set them down anywhere short of a mud puddle), but I won't take this one out in the rain.  So, it hasn't truly been tested.

I love the color and style of the Medium Tobacco PS1.  It's definitely a keeper.  But it will be the only suede bag for me, because I travel often and I'm not comfortable bringing it along on a 3-week trip as my only (or one of two) option(s).

When I decided to edit my collection this year I decided on three criteria - it has fit over my shoulder with a winter coat, it has to be a neutral color, and it has to be a bag that I want to/am able to carry for several days in a row if need be.  I made a tiny exception to the last one for my suede PS1.  But one exception out of 10 isn't so bad.


----------



## Bullish

ehemelay said:


> *Bullish*: I sprayed my suede with Vectra.  So far, so good.  I am not one to be careful with bags (I'll set them down anywhere short of a mud puddle), but I won't take this one out in the rain.  So, it hasn't truly been tested.
> 
> I love the color and style of the Medium Tobacco PS1.  It's definitely a keeper.  But it will be the only suede bag for me, because I travel often and I'm not comfortable bringing it along on a 3-week trip as my only (or one of two) option(s).
> 
> When I decided to edit my collection this year I decided on three criteria - it has fit over my shoulder with a winter coat, it has to be a neutral color, and it has to be a bag that I want to/am able to carry for several days in a row if need be.  I made a tiny exception to the last one for my suede PS1.  But one exception out of 10 isn't so bad.


Really helpful, thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

My gorgeous new love....

Medium PS1 in White


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh J!!! You've been so naughty   Love it though. Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

With Erica's deal last week I couldn't hold out any longer.


----------



## bagsr4ever

This is by far my favorite color for the Proenza Schouler collection.


----------



## sarahwj

piisku_h said:


> Here´s my new Maize medium. I absolutely love everything about it



Now that is a GORG color!


----------



## Londonfan

blu_77 said:


> Groupshot of my 3 babies..... PS 1 wallets in Black and 2 Smoke Wallets from Fall 2010
> 
> The black and one smoke are still brand new and have never been used. I've only used the smoke in the middle, hence the difference in color. I regret not buying the midnight though when it was still available on the PS website:cry:



I really love that smoke colour...I like the bright colours as well but the smoke is so sophisticated in an unboring way


----------



## Jacquel1ne

JetSetGo! said:


> My gorgeous new love....
> 
> Medium PS1 in White



I noticed you bought a gorgeous PS1 in white......................how is the colour holding up


----------



## JetSetGo!

Jacquel1ne said:


> I noticed you bought a gorgeous PS1 in white......................how is the colour holding up



It's doing well. I do take extra care with it, but I have a light denim transfer on the back of it at the moment, but don't have access to all my magic potions - we just moved.  

I kinda think with a white bag, you can't been overly concerned with it getting a little muffed up. I am just sticking with the idea that it adds character.


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> It's doing well. I do take extra care with it, but I have a light denim transfer on the back of it at the moment, but don't have access to all my magic potions - we just moved.
> 
> I kinda think with a white bag, you can't been overly concerned with it getting a little muffed up. I am just sticking with the idea that it adds character.


kind of like getting older.....


----------



## toomanybags2buy

i'm bidding PS1 medium suede from ******, if i win it will be my first proenza bag 
i've been trying to get 1 since last year but having difficulty to find a store/person in my country who sell this bag! so finally i give up and try buying it online...hopefully it won't disappoint me.
looking at all the photos here makes me want the bag more! :coolpics:

crossing my finger


----------



## Elliespurse

toomanybags2buy said:


> i'm bidding PS1 medium suede from ******, if i win it will be my first proenza bag
> i've been trying to get 1 since last year but having difficulty to find a store/person in my country who sell this bag! so finally i give up and try buying it online...hopefully it won't disappoint me.
> looking at all the photos here makes me want the bag more! :coolpics:
> 
> crossing my finger



Hi and welcome!

I'm crossing my finger for you too


----------



## toomanybags2buy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I'm crossing my finger for you too



thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## lazeny

Here's mine


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Is this the one with gunmetal hardware?

Hope so cause I like it very much!!!


----------



## HappySix

batgirl416 said:


> Hi Everyone ----  Thought it would be interesting and useful to have a separate thread dedicated to everyone's PS collection regardless of style, season or age.  From the different posts, I notice that some have as many as 10 bags!   Hope you can share info and photos of your PS collection!  Please, please, please!
> 
> @ Elliespurse --- You think this is okay?  If not, feel free to delete my thread.
> 
> For batgirl416:   Here's my first and only PS bag (definitely not the last):  *PS1 Large Satchel in Smoke.  *


Aaah, I want the smoke color SO bad!!! And cognac, and lilac, and midnight, and feldspar!!! Hahaha


----------



## HappySix

sarahwj said:


> Now that is a GORG color!


Oh.my.god! That's such a gorgeous color for spring! Need that!!!


----------



## hollyyih

My PS1 medium in Saddle.


----------



## Omjabha

Omgggggg they all look so amazing !!!
Im planning on getting one, I really liked the neon orange one!


----------



## Noramor

This is my first and only PS bag so far, I've had it for a few weeks now - and I'm actually thinking of selling more or less all of my other bags to buy a couple of more PS.... I would like a red one PS1 or PS11 and maybe a pochette.. I'm in love!


----------



## blu_77

My updated collection


----------



## blu_77

My new violet PS1 continental wallet


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

blu_77 said:
			
		

> My updated collection



Whoa!! Nice haul!! I'm jealous... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## acliona

Hi, finally took the plunge and got my first ps1!! It's an orchid medium in the loveliest hue ever! Thanks to erica's efficiency I got it within 6days in Singapore! Also posted a mod pic with my widest grin (and yup I'm wearing two watches like a lunatic).

So there it is, sitting pretty behind my teal wallet. Have I gushed about how much I love it?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!!  Love this color and it looks great with your teal wallet!  Great mod pic too!!


----------



## ceedoan

acliona said:


> Hi, finally took the plunge and got my first ps1!! It's an orchid medium in the loveliest hue ever! Thanks to erica's efficiency I got it within 6days in Singapore! Also posted a mod pic with my widest grin (and yup I'm wearing two watches like a lunatic).
> 
> So there it is, sitting pretty behind my teal wallet. Have I gushed about how much I love it?




hey acliona! gorgeous ps1!! i was on ps.com yesterday and was actually checking out the orchid as well - thanks for the mod shot!! u look great and i can tell how much you love this bag!!


----------



## acliona

Thank you ellies and cee!! I just received the vectra spray I ordered through eBay and sprayed the orchid last night thoroughly.. It's amazing no grease or smell..

Get the orchid! Teehee!


----------



## fairyzo

OMG i am so jealous of everyone in this thread  I want one sooo bad, if I only I had the money :'(


----------



## Chachoo

acliona said:


> Hi, finally took the plunge and got my first ps1!! It's an orchid medium in the loveliest hue ever! Thanks to erica's efficiency I got it within 6days in Singapore! Also posted a mod pic with my widest grin (and yup I'm wearing two watches like a lunatic).
> 
> So there it is, sitting pretty behind my teal wallet. Have I gushed about how much I love it?


Amazing colour. I love it.


----------



## xhaute

*My first PS1 bag - after lusting over it for so long (2years)! 

SS12 Medium leather and linen satchel (Lane Crawford exclusive!) *


----------



## Elliespurse

*xhaute* - It's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## acliona

xhaute said:


> *My first PS1 bag - after lusting over it for so long (2years)!
> 
> SS12 Medium leather and linen satchel (Lane Crawford exclusive!) *



wow!! what an amazing combination of bright red and linen!


----------



## Micole

xhaute said:


> *My first PS1 bag - after lusting over it for so long (2years)!
> 
> SS12 Medium leather and linen satchel (Lane Crawford exclusive!) *



Wow! How beautiful. I love that poppy red color. It's just gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## ls3009

marla523 said:


> Here's mine.  All medium size
> 
> Raspberry Suede
> black/turquoise Mochilla
> Coral leather


oh you have the very best of PS!! I love them all (and have the neon coral).


----------



## fumi

xhaute said:


> *My first PS1 bag - after lusting over it for so long (2years)!
> 
> SS12 Medium leather and linen satchel (Lane Crawford exclusive!) *



wow, what a unique-looking bag!


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> My gorgeous new love....
> 
> Medium PS1 in White



Holy Wow, Jet this is fabulously fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am finally an owner of Proenza!

My *Bright Red Small Keep All* and my *Neon Coral PS1 Medium*!


----------



## Micole

BellaShoes said:


> I am finally an owner of Proenza!
> 
> My *Bright Red Small Keep All* and my *Neon Coral PS1 Medium*!



That looks like LOVE to me! Congratulations!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Indeed it is


----------



## agirlinboston

I love my neon PS11!


----------



## agirlinboston

BellaShoes said:


> I am finally an owner of Proenza!
> 
> My *Bright Red Small Keep All* and my *Neon Coral PS1 Medium*!


Love the coral!


----------



## BellaShoes

agirlinboston said:


> I love my neon PS11!



Ohhhh pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

agirlinboston said:


> Love the coral!



Thank you!!! I just love this color and in real life, it's TDF!


----------



## fumi

BellaShoes said:


> I am finally an owner of Proenza!
> 
> My *Bright Red Small Keep All* and my *Neon Coral PS1 Medium*!



I love it!  It's like Valentine's Day colors


----------



## fumi

agirlinboston said:


> I love my neon PS11!



So cute! I love the color scheme. I want one now!


----------



## AuntieMame

agirlinboston said:


> I love my neon PS11!



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Noramor

agirlinboston said:


> I love my neon PS11!



It's beautiful!!


----------



## AuntieMame

Saddle SKA, Bronze PS1 Satchel, Burgundy PS11 Mini, and Cherry Suede PS1 Wallet


----------



## xhaute

fumi said:


> wow, what a unique-looking bag!


Thanks so much* Fumi, Michole * and *Acliona! *


----------



## xhaute

Elliespurse said:


> *xhaute* - It's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!



Thanks so much Elliespurse!


----------



## Micole

AuntieMame said:


> Saddle SKA, Bronze PS1 Satchel, Burgundy PS11 Mini, and Cherry Suede PS1 Wallet



Amazing color combinations! Well done!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AuntieMame said:


> Saddle SKA, Bronze PS1 Satchel, Burgundy PS11 Mini, and Cherry Suede PS1 Wallet



Great collection! You have a nice little variety of colors and styles.


----------



## BellaShoes

Auntie, love the Saddle... your collection is very pretty!


----------



## Addy

I only have one but she is stunning! Lots of compliments!

Small Keepall


----------



## Micole

Addy said:


> I only have one but she is stunning! Lots of compliments!
> 
> Small Keepall



So beautiful! I can imagine you get compliments all the time!


----------



## moonx

PS1 medium in black (bought in 2009 from NAP)
PS1 tote in midnight (bought in 2012 from proenzaschouler.com)
PS1 medium in smoke (FW2011, bought in 2011 from kepris.com)


loving my babies very very much. am looking to add a PS11 to the collection!!  price is on the high-side though, so i'm still saving up!!


----------



## ehemelay

moonx said:


> PS1 medium in black (bought in 2009 from NAP)
> PS1 tote in midnight (bought in 2012 from proenzaschouler.com)
> PS1 medium in smoke (FW2011, bought in 2011 from kepris.com)
> 
> 
> loving my babies very very much. am looking to add a PS11 to the collection!!  price is on the high-side though, so i'm still saving up!!



What a well-rounded group - and they all look to be in fantastic condition!

Which color are you thinking of for the PS11?


----------



## moonx

thanks for the compliment, >ehemelay ! 
I'm thinking of the classic black textures leather for PS11, or the navy one with black matte hardware that NAP is carrying on their website currently. black is definitely more versatile and evergreen though 




			
				ehemelay said:
			
		

> What a well-rounded group - and they all look to be in fantastic condition!
> 
> Which color are you thinking of for the PS11?


----------



## BellaShoes

moonx said:


> PS1 medium in black (bought in 2009 from NAP)
> PS1 tote in midnight (bought in 2012 from proenzaschouler.com)
> PS1 medium in smoke (FW2011, bought in 2011 from kepris.com)
> 
> 
> loving my babies very very much. am looking to add a PS11 to the collection!!  price is on the high-side though, so i'm still saving up!!



Gorgeous! Love the midnight tote!


----------



## moonx

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Love the midnight tote!



Thank u, >BellaShoes !!


----------



## Micole

moonx said:


> PS1 medium in black (bought in 2009 from NAP)
> PS1 tote in midnight (bought in 2012 from proenzaschouler.com)
> PS1 medium in smoke (FW2011, bought in 2011 from kepris.com)
> 
> 
> loving my babies very very much. am looking to add a PS11 to the collection!!  price is on the high-side though, so i'm still saving up!!



Beautiful! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## moonx

Micole said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Do you have a favorite?




Thank u >Micole!! 
I love the 2 mediums very much - they're a good size and both colors are very versatile. I use the tote mostly when I need to carry my laptop to and from work. It's kinda heavy though as its larger and because of the hardware.


----------



## AuntieMame

Lovely collection!


----------



## moonx

AuntieMame said:


> Lovely collection!



thank u so much, >AuntieMame !!


----------



## Beerkitty

ehemelay said:


> Updated PS collection photo:
> 
> Large Black Keep All
> Large Smoke PS1
> Large Moss PS1
> Medium Tobacco (suede) PS1
> 
> 
> I made a goal for 2011 to reduce my handbag collection to 10 bags.  After some editing/purging throughout the year, even with one more on the way, I've reached my goal... as long as clutches don't count!
> 
> I'm going to try my best to follow the "one in, one out" rule - but I doubt that I'll be able to let any of PS bags go.


I am trying to do the same. Can you tell me where do you sell your bags?


----------



## CarSol

moonx said:


> PS1 medium in black (bought in 2009 from NAP)
> PS1 tote in midnight (bought in 2012 from proenzaschouler.com)
> PS1 medium in smoke (FW2011, bought in 2011 from kepris.com)
> 
> 
> loving my babies very very much. am looking to add a PS11 to the collection!!  price is on the high-side though, so i'm still saving up!!



Gorgeous collection!!  Other than the weight, what are your thoughts on the tote as compared to an XL regular PS1?  I'm trying to decide which to get as my first PS bag and I'm torn between the tote and the XL -- I think the Large is too small but I'm having a tough time finding really good mod shots of people actually wearing these bags!!  Lots of side by side but not lots of action shots.


----------



## moonx

CarSol said:


> Gorgeous collection!!  Other than the weight, what are your thoughts on the tote as compared to an XL regular PS1?  I'm trying to decide which to get as my first PS bag and I'm torn between the tote and the XL -- I think the Large is too small but I'm having a tough time finding really good mod shots of people actually wearing these bags!!  Lots of side by side but not lots of action shots.



hi there!!  sorry i didnt get prompted on your reply to my thread.

quite frankly, i have not tried carrying the XL before.  tried a L at the shops before though, and i like the size - roomy yet compact enough.  it fits a 13inch laptop just nice.

the tote is also a  good size for a 13 inch - you can carry the laptop either vertical or horizontal in the tote, and it will still stay in shape 

may be worth the trouble to go down to the stores and try out the bags before buying?  that's what i always do - try 'em out first and then search for cheaper online retailers


----------



## Cacau

Addy said:


> I only have one but she is stunning! Lots of compliments!
> 
> Small Keepall



Totally agree!!! Congrats 

I was dead seat on a black PS1 XL, but have to admit Burgundy XL shook my faith. I don't love looking at the colour, but it looks absolutely amazing when worn... and the black came out looking a bit dull in comparison (oops...)

Great choice!!!


----------



## stephci

moonx said:


> PS1 medium in black (bought in 2009 from NAP)
> PS1 tote in midnight (bought in 2012 from proenzaschouler.com)
> PS1 medium in smoke (FW2011, bought in 2011 from kepris.com)
> 
> 
> loving my babies very very much. am looking to add a PS11 to the collection!!  price is on the high-side though, so i'm still saving up!!


so nice!


----------



## moonx

stephci said:


> so nice!



thank you so much >stephci!!


----------



## hoha77

My one and only PS1 Medium in Raspberry:


----------



## inherforties

^ Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## elice1280

First time posting 

got a mani & pedi with my PS1


----------



## lazeny

Here are my Lovelies.  My Large PS1 held up valiantly on travels, and I love how slouchy it became. At the same time the structure of my PS11 contrast beautifully.


----------



## eedewhog

sunshine:


----------



## Frugalfinds

I have been using the KeepAll for work and love it!  I would really like to get a smaller one for everyday use.  

The PS! just came in last week.  It is new (although an older print), but I got it on discount.  I haven't decided if I will keep it...


----------



## doodle10

eedewhog said:


> sunshine:


 beautiful bag! Is this raspberry?


----------



## eedewhog

doodle10 said:


> beautiful bag! Is this raspberry?



Yes, is Raspberry


----------



## eedewhog

doodle10 said:


> beautiful bag! Is this raspberry?



Yes, is raspberry..


----------



## cat1967

hoha77 said:


> My one and only PS1 Medium in Raspberry:


Hello there.  I am new here.  I am a Balenciaga girl, but after having 20 of them I thought of changing.  The one that caught my eye on the official site yesterday was the exact one you bought.  PS1 Raspberry.  Please tell me does it hold a lot inside?  I am about to purchase one and I wouldn't want to be badly surprised!  Thank you and congratulations on your beautiful purchase.  Enjoy it!


----------



## hoha77

Hi, this bag is gorgeous and you can plenty of stuffs inside as there are 2 compartments inside and a front pocket on the front. YOu will love it!





QUOTE=cat1967;22878214]Hello there.  I am new here.  I am a Balenciaga girl, but after having 20 of them I thought of changing.  The one that caught my eye on the official site yesterday was the exact one you bought.  PS1 Raspberry.  Please tell me does it hold a lot inside?  I am about to purchase one and I wouldn't want to be badly surprised!  Thank you and congratulations on your beautiful purchase.  Enjoy it![/QUOTE]


----------



## cat1967

hoha77 said:


> My one and only PS1 Medium in Raspberry:


I looove your bag.  I am thinking of buying one for sometime now.  Since I have a Balenciaga Cassis I wouldn't want to buy the same color though so could you please tell me if Raspberry has a pupleish undertone or a redish one?  I think it is lighter than Cassis but from the pics you can never be sure and we don't have PS in Greece.  Thank you.


----------



## hoha77

cat1967 said:


> I looove your bag.  I am thinking of buying one for sometime now.  Since I have a Balenciaga Cassis I wouldn't want to buy the same color though so could you please tell me if Raspberry has a pupleish undertone or a redish one?  I think it is lighter than Cassis but from the pics you can never be sure and we don't have PS in Greece.  Thank you.



Hi cat1967, it doesn't has the slightest purple color at all. It has the brightest shade of pink. I have not seen the Cassis in real person but from the pics I have always seen, its different from Raspberry as I think Cassis is more to the deep red.

You will not regret buying this and will get attention where ever you go!


----------



## cat1967

hoha77 said:


> Hi cat1967, it doesn't has the slightest purple color at all. It has the brightest shade of pink. I have not seen the Cassis in real person but from the pics I have always seen, its different from Raspberry as I think Cassis is more to the deep red.
> 
> You will not regret buying this and will get attention where ever you go!


Thank you so much for the info


----------



## eedewhog

doodle10 said:


> beautiful bag! Is this raspberry?



yes.. =)


----------



## kmroboto

I don't have a pic handy of my medium ps1 in midnight but I wanted to share the paper bag tote that I got a little while ago.  I scoured the forum and couldn't find many pictures.  Tomorrow I'll take some mod shots.
I wasn't sure how practical this bag would be but it is awesome and working well for me!


----------



## sunshine84

Wow! Lovely collection!


----------



## suraya

kmroboto said:


> I don't have a pic handy of my medium ps1 in midnight but I wanted to share the paper bag tote that I got a little while ago.  I scoured the forum and couldn't find many pictures.  Tomorrow I'll take some mod shots.
> I wasn't sure how practical this bag would be but it is awesome and working well for me!


Hi kmroboto. I have to ask, where'd you buy your paper bag tote? It's beautiful and I've been searching everywhere for it but can't seem to find them!


----------



## movo09

Hi ladies!  Looking at making my first PS1 purchase.  Has anyone had any experience with the midnight color.  Looking at getting the Medium in midnight.  I am in love with the raspberry, but saw the color change on the bag in Nordstrom which still had tags on it, so that scared me off from the raspberry.  Midnight (navy) seems to be a solid choice to go with everything though!  Thoughts?


----------



## englysengly

This is my 2nd PS, PS11 !! This is while trying it out in the store. The ONLY complain I have is that the strap is quite short even at its longest, I like to wear bags cross body and this still hangs short despite my short figure (i'm only 5' 110lb). Nonetheless, it's def one of my favorites and I've gotten so many compliments on the blue.


----------



## Chrissie82

englysengly said:


> This is my 2nd PS, PS11 !! This is while trying it out in the store. The ONLY complain I have is that the strap is quite short even at its longest, I like to wear bags cross body and this still hangs short despite my short figure (i'm only 5' 110lb). Nonetheless, it's def one of my favorites and I've gotten so many compliments on the blue.



Wow love it!
Look at those bags in the background.  It is heaven!


----------



## BDgirl

englysengly said:


> This is my 2nd PS, PS11 !! This is while trying it out in the store. The ONLY complain I have is that the strap is quite short even at its longest, I like to wear bags cross body and this still hangs short despite my short figure (i'm only 5' 110lb). Nonetheless, it's def one of my favorites and I've gotten so many compliments on the blue.



Congrats englysengly! Love your ps11. What a beautiful bag!!


----------



## mf19

Military PS1, Burgundy SKA


----------



## MAGJES

englysengly said:


> This is my 2nd PS, PS11 !! This is while trying it out in the store. The ONLY complain I have is that the strap is quite short even at its longest, I like to wear bags cross body and this still hangs short despite my short figure (i'm only 5' 110lb). Nonetheless, it's def one of my favorites and I've gotten so many compliments on the blue.



I love that color blue!
Is it the new Peacock?
I'm trying to figure out how dark Peacock is - It looks wonderful here.
(I want a PS1 Med. in this I think).


----------



## englysengly

MAGJES said:


> I love that color blue!
> Is it the new Peacock?
> I'm trying to figure out how dark Peacock is - It looks wonderful here.
> (I want a PS1 Med. in this I think).



this is the peacock color  it's dark enough that it's not "neon" like, but def bright enough to give you that pop of color, yet still goes with a lot of other things. I've gotten compliments from some of my none-fashion forward co workers that it's really pretty, ha!


----------



## hoha77

PS1 Medium in Paprika


----------



## kmroboto

suraya said:


> Hi kmroboto. I have to ask, where'd you buy your paper bag tote? It's beautiful and I've been searching everywhere for it but can't seem to find them!


Thanks! I found it second-hand at a consignment store in NYC.  Since its from a few seasons ago your best bet is probably eBay.  I love the style but am a little frustrated by how delicate it is.

As promised here's a mod pic!  It only took me many months.

Movo09, I have the midnight medium ps1 and love it.  It's dark so no color transfer issues but a nice alternative to black.


----------



## Valeriekdo

moonx said:


> PS1 medium in black (bought in 2009 from NAP)
> PS1 tote in midnight (bought in 2012 from proenzaschouler.com)
> PS1 medium in smoke (FW2011, bought in 2011 from kepris.com)
> 
> 
> loving my babies very very much. am looking to add a PS11 to the collection!!  price is on the high-side though, so i'm still saving up!!


Love your collection!


----------



## onogan

my proenza siblings ps11 in black and ps1 in saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drati

hoha77 said:


> PS1 Medium in Paprika



Lovely. Why does the hardware look silver? It's golden toned brass, right?


----------



## drati

onogan said:


> my proenza siblings ps11 in black and ps1 in saddle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



What a beautiful looking pair.


----------



## Valeriekdo

onogan said:


> my proenza siblings ps11 in black and ps1 in saddle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Love the color of your saddle? Did the color change over the years?


----------



## onogan

Valeriekdo said:


> Love the color of your saddle? Did the color change over the years?


I have been using it for almost 2 years and the photo i shared just taken about a week ago. I am sure you can see there is not so much decoloration or color change. The color aged nicely. I love it even more now than the firts time I purchased.


----------



## bambam3128

Medium military and medium paprika.


----------



## bambam3128

Oops, here's the paprika.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

onogan said:


> my proenza siblings ps11 in black and ps1 in saddle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Two absolute classics!


----------



## abliu

bambam3128 said:


> Oops, here's the paprika.


That's a great color! I actually got the same thing a few days ago  The red is so vibrant but slightly muted. I think it will go with everything!

Do you mind if I ask if you got it from an authorized seller? I know that there have been some QC issues with the PS1 in the past... I didn't get mine from an authorized seller (TJ Maxx) and am a bit nervous. It'd would be nice to get thoughts from someone who may be in a similar situation. TIA!!!


----------



## Limitless

Color Lipstic


----------



## veneti

Limitless said:


> Color Lipstic



wow what a beautiful color!!


----------



## bambam3128

abliu said:


> That's a great color! I actually got the same thing a few days ago  The red is so vibrant but slightly muted. I think it will go with everything!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask if you got it from an authorized seller? I know that there have been some QC issues with the PS1 in the past... I didn't get mine from an authorized seller (TJ Maxx) and am a bit nervous. It'd would be nice to get thoughts from someone who may be in a similar situation. TIA!!!


I didn't get the paprika from an authorized seller either. I got mine from Reebonz just last week. I made sure to check all the hardware and so far it is all good. Shall wait and see how it goes


----------



## Veske_gal

onogan said:


> my proenza siblings ps11 in black and ps1 in saddle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



 perfect


----------



## ninjanna

My new baby!! In purple rain! Just got it today. So in love!

My first PS  it was either peacock or purple rain (so hard to choose but the purple rain seem more unique than peacock).


----------



## Rapunchel

ninjanna said:


> My new baby!! In purple rain! Just got it today. So in love!
> 
> My first PS  it was either peacock or purple rain (so hard to choose but the purple rain seem more unique than peacock).





Just beautiful! I think you're right, Purple Rain is the better choice! I like the purple undertones better than the green ones, to be honest. That bag is breathtaking!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is the PS11 in navy!


----------



## ninjanna

bbagsforever said:


> Here is the PS11 in navy!



That navy colour is TDF!


----------



## nekostar0412

ninjanna said:


> My new baby!! In purple rain! Just got it today. So in love!
> 
> My first PS  it was either peacock or purple rain (so hard to choose but the purple rain seem more unique than peacock).


Gorgeous!  I just recently got into PS with the PS1 in this color and I must say, it's a tough call as to which I like better - the PS1 or PS11 in Purple Rain!  Enjoy it in good health


----------



## ExBagHag

I am new here.   I think I've owned every bag from every designer and then they all go the way of eBay so I can buy a new one. 

I can't really afford a nice bag these days, but that's what credit cards are for-- so I really only carry one bag. 

I loved Charlize Theron's PS13, so purchased it from Net-a-Porter.   Needless to say its going back.  The leather is way too grainy and there's just too much hardware on the bag.   Lots going on.   It photographs much better than it looks in person.  

I had ordered the Narciso Rodriguez Bowler from Barney's and I'm going to go back to that bag.  It's a bit pricier, but it is sleek and sexy.   

Thanks!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hi ladies & gents!

Here's a quick pic I took when my pug Elvis and I were waiting for the hubby in the car. 
Miss Sunshine gets to come out now that Spring finally arrived!


----------



## BDgirl

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi ladies & gents!
> 
> Here's a quick pic I took when my pug Elvis and I were waiting for the hubby in the car.
> Miss Sunshine gets to come out now that Spring finally arrived!
> View attachment 2149180



Gorgeoussss and what a cute pug!


----------



## Heart Star

Love the bag and the pug


----------



## hoha77

drati said:


> Lovely. Why does the hardware look silver? It's golden toned brass, right?



Yes.its brass. Could be the angle.


----------



## kcarmona

So many great bags in beautiful colors! I don't have a PS bag yet but next on my list of must buys is a PS1 Medium in Midnight


----------



## purple_rain

ninjanna said:


> My new baby!! In purple rain! Just got it today. So in love!
> 
> My first PS  it was either peacock or purple rain (so hard to choose but the purple rain seem more unique than peacock).


I absolutely love the purple rain color! Beautiful bag!


----------



## purple_rain

Limitless said:


> Color Lipstic


Beautiful color! Would you say the lipstick red is darker than the bright red or are they both about the same?


----------



## missjesf

I can't believe I was able to score this at my local Nordstrom Rack. Say hello to my PS Keep All Tote in quilted leather. I have never kept up with PS so I am not sure which season this quilted one is from. I have always wanted a PS but just the PS1 Medium but I couldn't say no to this! The sticker says retail price was $1895 and I got this for $670. It MIGHT have been returned to a Nordstrom store so it was brought to the rack. There are no scratches but it didn't come with a dust bag (instead I got a Marc Jacobs one...). Enjoy!


----------



## nekostar0412

missjesf said:


> I can't believe I was able to score this at my local Nordstrom Rack. Say hello to my PS Keep All Tote in quilted leather. I have never kept up with PS so I am not sure which season this quilted one is from. I have always wanted a PS but just the PS1 Medium but I couldn't say no to this! The sticker says retail price was $1895 and I got this for $670. It MIGHT have been returned to a Nordstrom store so it was brought to the rack. There are no scratches but it didn't come with a dust bag (instead I got a Marc Jacobs one...). Enjoy!


Whoa, I didn't know that PS made quilted bags! I'm relatively new to PS, so what do I know?  Congratulations on your find!


----------



## alisonanna

Large PS1 Black, Red Triangle PS1 Medium, Kiri Bag

new collection, but I'm not sure if this is the final edit, still deciding!


----------



## hoha77

My PS 11 peacock blue wallet arrived today


----------



## Elliespurse

hoha77 said:


> My PS 11 peacock blue wallet arrived today



Gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi everyone. I am not sure where would be the accurate place on here to post this so I thought I'd try here since you're all PS owners 

I purchased a PS1 Large Travel black from Barney's on Saturday. It was the last one in the entire company. It was missing the shoulder strap. I got an amazing deal on it- $1100 from $2495 
I called PS in hopes they will send me a new strap. What is your experience on this? Will they or are they not the best with customer service? 

If I don't get the strap, the bag will be going back to Barney's as $1100 is still a lot of money to have an incomplete piece.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi everyone. I am not sure where would be the accurate place on here to post this so I thought I'd try here since you're all PS owners
> 
> I purchased a PS1 Large Travel black from Barney's on Saturday. It was the last one in the entire company. It was missing the shoulder strap. I got an amazing deal on it- $1100 from $2495
> I called PS in hopes they will send me a new strap. What is your experience on this? Will they or are they not the best with customer service?
> 
> If I don't get the strap, the bag will be going back to Barney's as $1100 is still a lot of money to have an incomplete piece.



i had lost my tag on my ps1 and PS told me to go through the retailer to get it replaced.  I imagine they'll direct you back to Barney's...... let us know what happens....


----------



## anla0826

Went to San Diego for the July 4th weekend and bought this. Absolutely in love with the neon yellow !


----------



## vst86

Proenza wallet on chain


----------



## MAGJES

anla0826 said:


> Went to San Diego for the July 4th weekend and bought this. Absolutely in love with the neon yellow !



Love!


----------



## lazeny

My trusted large black PS1.


----------



## chloe90401

anla0826 said:


> Went to San Diego for the July 4th weekend and bought this. Absolutely in love with the neon yellow !


what's the color name for the yellow PS1 pouch? love it.


----------



## kefei1229

hoha77 said:


> My PS 11 peacock blue wallet arrived today


 

Awesome metal details on the front! That line was one of my favorites! Include more pics next time.


----------



## kefei1229

anla0826 said:


> Went to San Diego for the July 4th weekend and bought this. Absolutely in love with the neon yellow !


 
That bag is amazing and such a great color for summer!!! I am so jelly right now!!!


----------



## mischka

Here's my one and only PS1! Got her last year before getting hitched! Used her for 2 weeks straight! Love how she looks right now..


----------



## hedonist

mischka said:


> Here's my one and only PS1! Got her last year before getting hitched! Used her for 2 weeks straight! Love how she looks right now..
> View attachment 2294969



Hot Red PS1 is really hot . If i didnt work in a hotel i would rather go with a very colorful bag like yours

BTW, this is one of my whislist


----------



## bagfetishperson

My small happy Proenza Schouler family 

PS1 dark red, PS1 midnight and PS Courier black krishna


----------



## venusmoon70

Perfect family!!


----------



## bagpug

Beautiful collection


----------



## meijen

mischka said:


> Here's my one and only PS1! Got her last year before getting hitched! Used her for 2 weeks straight! Love how she looks right now..
> View attachment 2294969


 
gorgeous colour


----------



## meijen

bagfetishperson said:


> My small happy Proenza Schouler family
> 
> PS1 dark red, PS1 midnight and PS Courier black krishna


 
love your collection


----------



## Shopaholic zaza

alisonanna said:


> Large PS1 Black, Red Triangle PS1 Medium, Kiri Bag
> 
> new collection, but I'm not sure if this is the final edit, still deciding!


May I ask where did you buy the red one?


----------



## alisonanna

Shopaholic zaza said:


> May I ask where did you buy the red one?



I got it at Nordstrom.


----------



## Shopaholic zaza

alisonanna said:


> I got it at Nordstrom.


thanks


----------



## LaureW

MY PS11


----------



## kimair

finally found my limited edition blanket wallet...


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

LaureW said:


> MY PS11


I love your PS 11!  was thinking of getting one because i need a purse that has silver hardware, but the one you have can go with both! Now im leaning towards PS13 shoulder bag.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Proenza...%3Dproenza&eItemId=prod159290124&cmCat=search


----------



## Piarpreet

agirlinboston said:


> I love my neon PS11!



never seen that one before! what collection? :O


----------



## efeu

yay love my ps1!


----------



## eifitcon

efeu said:


> yay love my ps1!



Wow, I love your collection of PS bags!


----------



## meijen

efeu said:


> yay love my ps1!


 
lovely collection!


----------



## efeu

meijen said:


> lovely collection!


thanks!!  took me some time to find these gems!


----------



## Bolsaetc

Love my PS1 clutch.


----------



## Bolsaetc

Elliespurse said:


> Update on my growing collection  it's all sizes: Pouch-medium-large-XL


Wonderful!!! Love it!


----------



## OnlyloveH

My precious collection &#128540;


----------



## Elliespurse

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 2400337
> 
> My precious collection &#128540;



Gorgeous PS1:s


----------



## OnlyloveH

Thanks&#128536;The red one is a limited edition PS1 from Lane Crawford Hong Kong.


----------



## Elliespurse

OnlyloveH said:


> Thanks&#128536;The red one is a limited edition PS1 from Lane Crawford Hong Kong.



It's gorgeous and I love the mix of leather and fabric! We also have this PS1 in our reference lib here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-seasonal-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673222-3.html#post21794890


----------



## oOChuChuOo

mischka said:


> Here's my one and only PS1! Got her last year before getting hitched! Used her for 2 weeks straight! Love how she looks right now..
> View attachment 2294969



Hi Mischka! Lovely red you have there! Is this Lipstick? Thanks!


----------



## Deppaholic

Oh, new designer to me....(not a good thing)


----------



## lazeny

efeu said:


> yay love my ps1!



Great collection!


----------



## Piarpreet

I got 3! One ps1 medium in royal blue and two mini ps11. The first is the holographic from 2012, and the second the oil slick from this fall (waiting for it to be delivered).


----------



## lazeny

My newly cleaned and conditioned PS1 & PS11.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

lazeny said:


> My newly cleaned and conditioned PS1 & PS11.


What size is the one on the right? It's gorgeous!


----------



## LaureW

My PS11, love it!


----------



## lazeny

LocksAndKeys said:


> What size is the one on the right? It's gorgeous!



It's the large. It's from 2011 and the leather on the edges has crinkled since. I noticed it a few months after frequent use. I like it actually, I think it has more personality


----------



## bagleigh

My first (of maybe many?) PS1 in Medium Chianti


----------



## Elliespurse

LaureW said:


> My PS11, love it!


Congrats on your PS11 




bagleigh said:


> My first (of maybe many?) PS1 in Medium Chianti
> 
> View attachment 2417794



Gorgeous color!


----------



## cavalla

Hi everyone~ I just recently joined the PS club. So excited about it!! Can't wait to bring it out for a walk~

You girls have some really beautiful collections!

This is a PS1 medium.


----------



## Elliespurse

cavalla said:


> Hi everyone~ I just recently joined the PS club. So excited about it!! Can't wait to bring it out for a walk~
> 
> You girls have some really beautiful collections!
> 
> This is a PS1 medium.



Gorgeous color!! Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Francii

I have been thinking of the ps1 for so long and after debating for so long about the black or midnight large. I went a totally different direction. 

My first Pochette in Midnight and the ps1 Medium in Deep Coral!







ps, can someone maybe tell me from which collection/year the Deep Coral is?


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> I have been thinking of the ps1 for so long and after debating for so long about the black or midnight large. I went a totally different direction.
> 
> My first Pochette in Midnight and the ps1 Medium in Deep Coral!
> 
> View attachment 2439700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439701
> 
> 
> ps, can someone maybe tell me from which collection/year the Deep Coral is?



Congrats on your gorgeous PS1:s!! 

The Deep Coral is from spring 2013, we have a color list in the reference lib here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/colors-through-the-seasons-706048.html


----------



## Francii

Thank you i had a look at the list.  

yes i am so happy with the bags . xx


----------



## Francii

Ellie, i just have one more question if its from this spring summer that means it is quit new. But when i look into the bag i think it has the old lining cause it is not the one with the triangles/squares it is the other print as lining. Is that right? Same as for the pochette that i have got also not the new lining. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> Ellie, i just have one more question if its from this spring summer that means it is quit new. But when i look into the bag i think it has the old lining cause it is not the one with the triangles/squares it is the other print as lining. Is that right? Same as for the pochette that i have got also not the new lining. Thank you in advance.



The new lining was introduced for fall 2013 so the spring colors still has the old. Your bags are perfect!


----------



## Deppaholic

cavalla said:


> Hi everyone~ I just recently joined the PS club. So excited about it!! Can't wait to bring it out for a walk~
> 
> You girls have some really beautiful collections!
> 
> This is a PS1 medium.


I'm new to this line also.  I thought I was getting a bigger bag.  It's a little small for me, my authenticate is about a month or so back.  It's really nice, but kinda small for me.  I think the suede ones are lovely, especially the blue.  I guess I'll need to read up more about the different sizes.  Your's is lovely!


----------



## karolinemk

I got my first PS in November - the classic PS11  

I'm still a little bit upset though, because I didn't know about the different leather types and ended up buying the one with smooth leather, when actually I wanted the one with textured leather. I got it in London so I can't return it  Of course, it's pretty, but it still bothers me and I can't get the one with textured leather out of my head..


----------



## rowy65

karolinemk said:


> I got my first PS in November - the classic PS11
> 
> I'm still a little bit upset though, because I didn't know about the different leather types and ended up buying the one with smooth leather, when actually I wanted the one with textured leather. I got it in London so I can't return it  Of course, it's pretty, but it still bothers me and I can't get the one with textured leather out of my head..



Gorgeous PS11!   It looks lovely in the smooth and the color sets off the hardware.  Congrats


----------



## vincent ko

Here's my PS11 Classic Calf Hair


----------



## Lavidav

My current collection...


----------



## rowy65

Lavidav said:


> My current collection...
> View attachment 2448344



 wow, great collection and a little bit of everything!  Now I see you're going to have to fit a red in there


----------



## Lavidav

rowy65 said:


> wow, great collection and a little bit of everything!  Now I see you're going to have to fit a red in there




I agree, red would be the right touch to fill my collection. I wish the courier came in chianti on the outside, I really like that red!  Don't forget to post pics when you get your bag!


----------



## karolinemk

rowy65 said:


> Gorgeous PS11!   It looks lovely in the smooth and the color sets off the hardware.  Congrats



Thank you! It really is the perfect everyday bag, I think. Perfect size!


----------



## alycatt09

cavalla said:


> hi everyone~ i just recently joined the ps club. So excited about it!! Can't wait to bring it out for a walk~
> 
> you girls have some really beautiful collections!
> 
> This is a ps1 medium.


wow this color is so beautiful ... I would love to get my hands on one


----------



## siongyen54

My little PS11 family


----------



## Piarpreet

siongyen54 said:


> My little PS11 family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479991
> View attachment 2479992
> View attachment 2479993
> View attachment 2479994




Love that matte black one!


----------



## siongyen54

Piarpreet said:


> Love that matte black one!




Thank you it was a Xmas pressie from the DH.  I think it's know as either 'brushstroke' or 'chalkboard' depending on where you go. I was a bit undecided about her for a couple of weeks but we've bonded now


----------



## Lavidav

siongyen54 said:


> Thank you it was a Xmas pressie from the DH.  I think it's know as either 'brushstroke' or 'chalkboard' depending on where you go. I was a bit undecided about her for a couple of weeks but we've bonded now




Love the one that has brush strokes on it. Very cool!


----------



## siongyen54

Lavidav said:


> Love the one that has brush strokes on it. Very cool!




Thank you


----------



## sophha

My first PS1, My Sunshine.


----------



## mMmQ

My collection! Love all of them!


----------



## cavalla

mMmQ said:


> My collection! Love all of them!


mMmQ, I love your collection! what color is the one on the right? It is really adorable!


----------



## cavalla

alycatt09 said:


> wow this color is so beautiful ... I would love to get my hands on one



Thank you~ alycatt09! So far I enjoy it a lot! I hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## mMmQ

cavalla said:


> mMmQ, I love your collection! what color is the one on the right? It is really adorable!


Thanks  I think it's chianti, part of the fw2013 dual colour collection (this one with royal blue) with fewer pockets than the normal PS1s and leather lining, it's my favorite!!


----------



## christinej0716

Hello. I just got my first PS1 in tiny, and I am absolutely in love. It's the perfect crossbody bag!!


----------



## BACC56

christinej0716 said:


> Hello. I just got my first PS1 in tiny, and I am absolutely in love. It's the perfect crossbody bag!!



The Tiny is super and you look great !


----------



## BACC56

Francii said:


> I have been thinking of the ps1 for so long and after debating for so long about the black or midnight large. I went a totally different direction.
> 
> My first Pochette in Midnight and the ps1 Medium in Deep Coral!
> 
> View attachment 2439700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439701
> 
> 
> ps, can someone maybe tell me from which collection/year the Deep Coral is?



i'm so in love with the pochette! can you fit in it phone, keys and other thinks?


----------



## BACC56

Francii said:


> I have been thinking of the ps1 for so long and after debating for so long about the black or midnight large. I went a totally different direction.
> 
> My first Pochette in Midnight and the ps1 Medium in Deep Coral!
> 
> View attachment 2439700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439701
> 
> 
> ps, can someone maybe tell me from which collection/year the Deep Coral is?



i'm so in love with the pochette! can you fit in it phone, keys and other things?


----------



## inherforties

christinej0716 said:


> Hello. I just got my first PS1 in tiny, and I am absolutely in love. It's the perfect crossbody bag!!



I love it! I thought I had all the PSs that I needed... now I think not!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

christinej0716 said:


> Hello. I just got my first PS1 in tiny, and I am absolutely in love. It's the perfect crossbody bag!!



Congrats, this looks great on you!


----------



## IrisCole

Lavidav said:


> My current collection...
> View attachment 2448344





siongyen54 said:


> My little PS11 family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479991
> View attachment 2479992
> View attachment 2479993
> View attachment 2479994





sophha said:


> My first PS1, My Sunshine.





mMmQ said:


> My collection! Love all of them!



Gorgeous collections! Love all of the different bags!!


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

christinej0716 said:


> Hello. I just got my first PS1 in tiny, and I am absolutely in love. It's the perfect crossbody bag!!



You look great! That size is perfect on you!


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

Lavidav said:


> My current collection...
> View attachment 2448344





LOVE!


----------



## BACC56

anla0826 said:


> Went to San Diego for the July 4th weekend and bought this. Absolutely in love with the neon yellow !




I love neon Yellow!


----------



## fashionchalet

My PS 11 Classic


----------



## Weusedtowait

fashionchalet said:


> My PS 11 Classic
> View attachment 2539919


You both have lovely bags!! That ps11 is my dream bag - probably gonna be my next purchase!


----------



## PurseholicMY

My PS...


----------



## Weusedtowait

PurseholicMY said:


> My PS...


Is that second bag a black or midnight ps1?


----------



## PurseholicMY

Weusedtowait said:


> Is that second bag a black or midnight ps1?


 
it is black...


----------



## KatyaV

My current fav:  PS 11 Degrade Crossbody.


----------



## andreaVvintage

my first PS1 Large Satchel in Smoke: I got it from ebay and sadly I don't think the leather is in good condition even though the seller said it's in perfect condition. For me, it's just so soft and broken-in. There are lots of pictures and it might take some time to load.


----------



## alisonanna

I think I've gone a little overboard!


----------



## IrisCole

alisonanna said:


> I think I've gone a little overboard!


----------



## Ningja

My new PS1 medium in poppy...


----------



## Lavidav

andreaVvintage said:


> my first PS1 Large Satchel in Smoke: I got it from ebay and sadly I don't think the leather is in good condition even though the seller said it's in perfect condition. For me, it's just so soft and broken-in. There are lots of pictures and it might take some time to load.




Pictures look like the leather is in really good condition. Maybe it's the type of leather used on that particular bag that makes it seem worn in and slouchy?


----------



## PurseholicMY

Weusedtowait said:


> Is that second bag a black or midnight ps1?


 
hi Weusedtowait, it is black on the outside and red on the inside...2 tone.


----------



## lovebbag0729

Hi Everyone ,I got my second PS1 today~I'm sooooo happy


----------



## lovebbag0729

My second P PS1 midnight blue~I love it so much!!!!!!


----------



## kwalamama

My PS1 medium collection...


----------



## new_to_lv

My small collection. PS1 Large veruca salt and PS1 Pouch Lagoon.


----------



## Tierra

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here on the forum!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## candi_s

Hi all, managed to capture a true colour of Grapefruit today


----------



## airwaterfashion

After getting the PS1 Tiny at saks for 60% off, my Proenza Schouler collection is complete!  (For now)  PS1 in cobalt suede, PS1 Tiny in black leather & linen, PS1 Pchette in smoke, PS1 Large Chain Wallet in white, and PS11 Mini in orange~

Follow me on instagram: carriek1217


----------



## tatertot

My newest addition, Ms.PS13 in the larger size


----------



## tatertot

Just added this Cobalt Suede PS1 tote to my collection. Love, love the rich color and super durable suede.


----------



## chew0089

my 2 PS1 babies! love them loads! I am lusting after ps11 now. omg somebody stop me!


----------



## new_to_lv

My latest addition to my PS collection is a PS1 Tote in midnight that I got on 40% sale.... 


So now I have 3 PS bags  Should I get a wallet as well...?


Large PS1 in verusa salt and PS1 pouch in lagoon...


----------



## ichan

(first post in this thread after over 3 months )

My PS1 Medium in black and red triangle that I got last August.

And my PS1 Medium in lagoon that I got in July. This purse was featured in August's PurseForum Round-up  so happy!


----------



## tatertot

Just added this Lagoon Wallet and Raspberry Suede pouch to my PS family


----------



## des0912

My very first PS1 baby. Got it in midnight tiny.


----------



## bagfetishperson

These are my PS1 duo, in midnight blue and dark red.
Love them very much


----------



## UpUpnAway

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## paradise1987

my ps1 medium in watermelon arriiveddd 
postimg.org/image/d4jnx3hqx/
postimg.org/image/eb4jo1crt/

http://postimg.org/image/d4jnx3hqx/
http://postimg.org/image/eb4jo1crt/


----------



## alisonanna

ichan said:


> (first post in this thread after over 3 months )
> 
> My PS1 Medium in black and red triangle that I got last August.
> 
> And my PS1 Medium in lagoon that I got in July. This purse was featured in August's PurseForum Round-up  so happy!


love the red and black
wish I hadn't exchanged mine


----------



## Jen_2222

alisonanna said:


> love the red and black
> wish I hadn't exchanged mine


May I check with you girls, since I realized some of you ladies got your PS bags quite recently, has the recent collections of PS bags got the monogrammed zips on them? Those zips with small lettering detail? Mine hasnt got them.


----------



## kwalamama

Just received my PS1 medium suede fringed satchel in brown for US$950!


----------



## Elliespurse

kwalamama said:


> Just received my PS1 medium suede fringed satchel in brown for US$950!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841071



This is beautiful, Congrats! I love suede PS1:s


----------



## melovepurse

Just got this on the Proenza website sale - I ordered the plum mirror PS11 but received a calf leather(?) PS11! I think this will hold up better and it was a great deal!


----------



## missyjcat

Wow, I love that lagoon!! I just received my first PS (purple suede PS1) and I love the rich color!


----------



## cathead87

missyjcat said:


> Wow, I love that lagoon!! I just received my first PS (purple suede PS1) and I love the rich color!


 

Wow!  That is a beautiful bag. I love the color.


----------



## wangaholic

melovepurse said:


> Just got this on the Proenza website sale - I ordered the plum mirror PS11 but received a calf leather(?) PS11! I think this will hold up better and it was a great deal!
> 
> View attachment 2843569
> View attachment 2843570



lucky you! this bag is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## new_to_lv

My current PS1 collection and I think that I am ok for now 





PS1 Large Veruca salt
PS1 medium Lipstick red
PS1 Tote Midnight blue
PS1 Tote Saddle
PS1 pouch Lagoon
PS1 continental wallet kelly green


----------



## tulippes

missyjcat said:


> Wow, I love that lagoon!! I just received my first PS (purple suede PS1) and I love the rich color!




Omg I'm in love with your bag!!! The suede ps1's all look so good and the purple of your bag is so deep and gorgeous!


----------



## cathead87

new_to_lv said:


> My current PS1 collection and I think that I am ok for now


 

I love your collection and the variety of styles and colors. 
The PS1 Tote is a favorite of mine.


----------



## new_to_lv

cathead87 said:


> I love your collection and the variety of styles and colors.
> The PS1 Tote is a favorite of mine.




Thanks!!
The Ps1 Tote is definitely my most practical PS bag and I love to use it...


----------



## Indiana

Gorgeous collection - stunning array of colours!


----------



## MrGoyard

new_to_lv said:


> My current PS1 collection and I think that I am ok for now
> View attachment 2857162
> 
> View attachment 2857163
> 
> 
> PS1 Large Veruca salt
> PS1 medium Lipstick red
> PS1 Tote Midnight blue
> PS1 Tote Saddle
> PS1 pouch Lagoon
> PS1 continental wallet kelly green


 Wow, very impressive! Gorgeous colors.


----------



## new_to_lv

Indiana said:


> Gorgeous collection - stunning array of colours!






MrVuitton said:


> Wow, very impressive! Gorgeous colors.




Thank you!!


----------



## cd01

my small collection 







ps1 tiny in rip tide suede and a zip pouch in a purple color


----------



## greysleeves

Frugalfinds said:


> I have been using the KeepAll for work and love it!  I would really like to get a smaller one for everyday use.
> 
> The PS! just came in last week.  It is new (although an older print), but I got it on discount.  I haven't decided if I will keep it...


Your Keepall has a shoulder strap? I've been searching for a Keepall and debating on whether or not to pull the trigger on it, and I haven't seen any that come with a detachable strap! That would be a deciding factor for me since I'm reluctant about it only having the shorter handles :/


----------



## Elliespurse

greysleeves said:


> Your Keepall has a shoulder strap? I've been searching for a Keepall and debating on whether or not to pull the trigger on it, and I haven't seen any that come with a detachable strap! That would be a deciding factor for me since I'm reluctant about it only having the shorter handles :/



Hi, this is the PS1 Travel bag (Keep All with shoulder strap) PS1 TRAVEL bag reference thread

Welcome to the forums too


----------



## greysleeves

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the PS1 Travel bag (Keep All with shoulder strap) PS1 TRAVEL bag reference thread
> 
> Welcome to the forums too


Thank you so much! Everyone at TPF has been so helpful


----------



## Divealicious

Hurrah! I finally joined the PS1 club! I have been in love with this bag from the start and finally found the perfect PS1 for me  PS1 Tiny in Cobalt

Here is a family pic with my PS11 tote


----------



## new_to_lv

Divealicious said:


> Hurrah! I finally joined the PS1 club! I have been in love with this bag from the start and finally found the perfect PS1 for me  PS1 Tiny in Cobalt
> 
> Here is a family pic with my PS11 tote




Beautiful blue PS1. Love it with silver hardware &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Divealicious

new_to_lv said:


> Beautiful blue PS1. Love it with silver hardware &#128153;&#128153;



Thank you! I brought it with me to the office today, I love it


----------



## hugoS

just joined the PS family. this is my little collection here! just got the ps11 classic mini for about 750usd im so happy with it! hehe


----------



## inherforties

gorgeous!!! Both of them. My favorite color.


----------



## alishahermawan

i love proenza... i owned proenza schouler ps1 graffity, but i don't know how to upload it. Im the newbie here


----------



## elevenxten

hugoS said:


> just joined the PS family. this is my little collection here! just got the ps11 classic mini for about 750usd im so happy with it! hehe



Oooo where did you get your ps 11 classic mini for that price?!?! Such a good deal!!


----------



## ysabelaislove

here's my PS1 Large in royal blue
i've been guilty of using it as an everyday bag
because my things seems to be a little bitmore organized using it.
i love how it has so many compartments to store stuff...
one of my fave bags


----------



## mgbaglady

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Divealicious

I recently bought this PS1 continental wallet in Midnight! Got a good deal I think, so I even have some cash left over to put inside  here's a pic next to my tiny


----------



## hannahrog

Divealicious said:


> Hurrah! I finally joined the PS1 club! I have been in love with this bag from the start and finally found the perfect PS1 for me  PS1 Tiny in Cobalt
> 
> Here is a family pic with my PS11 tote


Love the cobalt color!! Beautiful.


----------



## Hughes3n

My PS family of 1!  I believe it is called a PS1 double, but if anyone has more info please let me know!  It looks to be about the size of the PS1 tiny.  This is my most-used purse, it is so handy.  The front part holds my iPad mini and a wallet, the back part holds everything else and has a zippered pocket big enough for my passport and various lipsticks, and the external back zippered pocket is perfect for my phone and quick access to cards.


----------



## Hughes3n

Different angle...


----------



## Elliespurse

Hughes3n said:


> My PS family of 1!  I believe it is called a PS1 double, but if anyone has more info please let me know!  It looks to be about the size of the PS1 tiny.  This is my most-used purse, it is so handy.  The front part holds my iPad mini and a wallet, the back part holds everything else and has a zippered pocket big enough for my passport and various lipsticks, and the external back zippered pocket is perfect for my phone and quick access to cards.



This looks great!  Love this bag 

You could post some pics in the reference thread: Proenza Schouler DOUBLE BAG Reference Thread


----------



## Hughes3n

Elliespurse said:


> This looks great!  Love this bag
> 
> You could post some pics in the reference thread: Proenza Schouler DOUBLE BAG Reference Thread


Perfect!  Thanks!


----------



## dawntan78

Just received this baby! My first PS bag!


----------



## pearlgrass

dawntan78 said:


> View attachment 3011282
> 
> Just received this baby! My first PS bag!



Wow, love it


----------



## Summerof89

New acquisition today from green with envy in Australia, last one in stock and the store had 30% off, so I got this baby for 1,400 aud. I hope the mini is not too small


----------



## kellysjy

My new purchase  ps1 tiny. I've also got a wallet on chain not pictured! Now I need a medium


----------



## Divealicious

katelynmsy said:


> New acquisition today from green with envy in Australia, last one in stock and the store had 30% off, so I got this baby for 1,400 aud. I hope the mini is not too small
> View attachment 3015411



Is that saffiano leather? I have one in the mail to me, mini in blue saffiano leather. So curious how it looks and feels... how are you liking yours so far? Beautiful color BTW


----------



## cathead87

kellysjy said:


> View attachment 3037199
> 
> 
> My new purchase  ps1 tiny. I've also got a wallet on chain not pictured! Now I need a medium


 
Love this. 
Congrats!


----------



## binbin1394

My new purchase, PS11 blue degrade in medium size


----------



## Divealicious

Here's my saffiano PS11 mini in cruise blue! I dont know why I keep getting drawn to blue... I already have the PS1 in cobalt, thinking I maybe should exchange this for another color. Thoughts?


----------



## serenityneow

Two medium PS1s--2015 oxblood (with silver hardware!) and 2014 concrete grey.


----------



## angeladuck

My two babies~


----------



## tulippes

angeladuck said:


> My two babies~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122302




Is that biscotti? I love that colour! So beautiful...


----------



## angeladuck

tulippes said:


> Is that biscotti? I love that colour! So beautiful...




The ps1 is smoke and  ps11 is caramel, there is sale on proenzaschouler.com and that's where I got the ps11.


----------



## ichan

angeladuck said:


> The ps1 is smoke and  ps11 is caramel, there is sale on proenzaschouler.com and that's where I got the ps11.



I just placed an order of caramel mini ps11 from ps website a moment ago and waiting impatiently now. Will post pictures when I get it ^^

Is yours also a mini classic ps11 or just a classic?


----------



## angeladuck

ichan said:


> I just placed an order of caramel mini ps11 from ps website a moment ago and waiting impatiently now. Will post pictures when I get it ^^
> 
> Is yours also a mini classic ps11 or just a classic?




It's also a mini classic  I placed the order on ps website too


----------



## LOUKPEACH

angeladuck said:


> My two babies~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122302


Love them both


----------



## sarkat

binbin1394 said:


> My new purchase, PS11 blue degrade in medium size


Love the color! Very vibrant!


----------



## Forex

My small collection: PS1 in mustard, PS11 and PS1 medium travel bag. I actually bought the travel bag first and never used it since its too big. I love my PS11 so much that i wear it day and night


----------



## ozmodiar

Forex said:


> My small collection: PS1 in mustard, PS11 and PS1 medium travel bag. I actually bought the travel bag first and never used it since its too big. I love my PS11 so much that i wear it day and night




Nice collection! The PS11 is stunning!


----------



## Forex

ozmodiar said:


> Nice collection! The PS11 is stunning!



Thank you. I love it and used it so much that the back is worn out


----------



## lepetitangel

I just bought a large PS1 in Tobacco suede from proenza schouler's website from the Thanksgiving sale.  It seems like it's from the older stock as the hardware and inner lining suggested so.

Here's my little collection: large PS1 in Tobacco suede (recent purchase); medium PS1 in smoke (bought in Amsterdam in Fall 2012), and PS1 pouch in midnight (bought from Saks.com for 30% off in 2014).  I love neutral color bags and I think I'm done buying PS1 for now.  

My next bag will most likely be a Saint Laurent bag I think.......


----------



## lepetitangel

Hi sorry I am having a hard time inserting the images....it asks for URL....do you guys know how to upload images from your computer easily?


----------



## cathead87

lepetitangel said:


> Hi sorry I am having a hard time inserting the images....it asks for URL....do you guys know how to upload images from your computer easily?


 
This is how I attach pics:


----------



## CPG

Hello all,

Longtime lurker, first-time poster. 

I love looking at all yours bagsthe PS1 is probably my favorite handbag of all time. I received my first, a medium in military green, from my husband seven or eight years ago (it has the old lining style). I have never babied this bagit's my daily carry and has been everywhere with me. I've spilled coffee on it, inadvertently marked it with ink, dropped it in slushy mud, and every time it cleaned up to look good as new. It's become very slouchy and soft over the years, but wears like iron.

The clutch I purchased several years ago, and I just received the new fringe medium in midnight blue as another thoughtful Christmas gift from my husband, who remembers my love of all things Boho and PS1, LOL. I wonder if it will become as soft and slouchy as the military?

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Divealicious

CPG said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Longtime lurker, first-time poster.
> 
> I love looking at all yours bagsthe PS1 is probably my favorite handbag of all time. I received my first, a medium in military green, from my husband seven or eight years ago (it has the old lining style). I have never babied this bagit's my daily carry and has been everywhere with me. I've spilled coffee on it, inadvertently marked it with ink, dropped it in slushy mud, and every time it cleaned up to look good as new. It's become very slouchy and soft over the years, but wears like iron.
> 
> The clutch I purchased several years ago, and I just received the new fringe medium in midnight blue as another thoughtful Christmas gift from my husband, who remembers my love of all things Boho and PS1, LOL. I wonder if it will become as soft and slouchy as the military?
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Personally I'm not into fringe, but I love the color! Nice family pic


----------



## CPG

Divealicious said:


> Personally I'm not into fringe, but I love the color! Nice family pic



I was worried it might be too much, too trendy, but it's well done.


----------



## miann

Great color!


----------



## cathead87

CPG said:


> Thank you for letting me share!


 
You have a beautiful collection. Your husband sounds like a keeper.


----------



## canyongirl

CPG said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Longtime lurker, first-time poster.
> 
> I love looking at all yours bagsthe PS1 is probably my favorite handbag of all time. I received my first, a medium in military green, from my husband seven or eight years ago (it has the old lining style). I have never babied this bagit's my daily carry and has been everywhere with me. I've spilled coffee on it, inadvertently marked it with ink, dropped it in slushy mud, and every time it cleaned up to look good as new. It's become very slouchy and soft over the years, but wears like iron.
> 
> The clutch I purchased several years ago, and I just received the new fringe medium in midnight blue as another thoughtful Christmas gift from my husband, who remembers my love of all things Boho and PS1, LOL. I wonder if it will become as soft and slouchy as the military?
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


I love your collection, and I'm so happy to hear that your first PS1 has held up so well.  I just purchased my first PS PS1 in Saddle color last month and I adore her.  Thank you for sharing your lovely collection.


----------



## lfieldsever

I love love love your collection.


----------



## Divealicious

Newest addition to my PS family! Tiny PS11 in black linosa leather &#128512;


----------



## cathead87

Divealicious said:


> Newest addition to my PS family! Tiny PS11 in black linosa leather &#128512;


 

Lve this!  I really need to start paying attention to the PS11 bags.


----------



## cristinag1216

.


----------



## ableoryin

nice collections!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Bump


----------



## ninjanna

I received my two mini cross bodies today and I'm SO in love with them. Here they are next to my beloved PS11 which has caused me many issues but still makes my heart skip a beat


----------



## youngster

I ordered the same lapis blue mini for my birthday this month! Last bag purchase for me for a long time (I hope).  It will be here tomorrow. I'm so glad you love it! I have been looking for that color with silver hardware for a long time.


----------



## ninjanna

youngster said:


> I ordered the same lapis blue mini for my birthday this month! Last bag purchase for me for a long time (I hope).  It will be here tomorrow. I'm so glad you love it! I have been looking for that color with silver hardware for a long time.


Yay! The colour is seriously divine!


----------



## Nico2013

My collection. I love them all
Medium bucket bag, ps1 medium suede and ps11 classic with d ring


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Nico2013 said:


> My collection. I love them all
> Medium bucket bag, ps1 medium suede and ps11 classic with d ring


Beautiful collection and two of my favourites, the black PS11 and the PS1 in suede  Perfect classics!


----------



## 77renifer

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful collection and two of my favourites, the black PS11 and the PS1 in suede  Perfect classics!





Nico2013 said:


> My collection. I love them all
> Medium bucket bag, ps1 medium suede and ps11 classic with d ring


wow , great collection!!


----------



## b_illy

Hello all! New to this thread, and I thought I would post a pic of my new baby I got today from the PS website sale that just ended last week.  So happy to have this Lux Medium PS1 in Nude, a colour that I don't recall seeing much of on this thread, so may be of interest to someone.  She will be joining my other Lux Medium PS1 in Saddle with gold tone HW that I found brand new at Saks for an impossible to resist price the other day (didn't take pics cuz I figure there's enough on the thread already).  All in all, it's been a good week!


----------



## youngster

I almost bought that when it pipped up.in the sale and your pic is making me wish I had! Alas, I have some decorating and remodeling projects to take care of in 2018 so those come first. Enjoy!


----------



## b_illy

youngster said:


> I almost bought that when it pipped up.in the sale and your pic is making me wish I had! Alas, I have some decorating and remodeling projects to take care of in 2018 so those come first. Enjoy!


Thanks!  It's such a nice colour, not too beige and not too pink.  Can't wait for spring to bust her out!


----------



## b_illy

Well folks, the sickness just got very real.  Third PS1 in 2 weeks.  I'm officially cutting myself off...  This 2014 black Lux Fringe Medium caught my eye a couple weeks ago at Saks at over 50% off.  I'm not a fringe person at all, but I couldn't get her out of my head.  Went back and she was still there so I bit the bullet and brought her home!  The husband thinks it's appealing to my inner cowboy and quite frankly just doesn't get it (3 of the same bag?!?). Well, duh... .  Personally I don't find it cowboyish or hippy, probably cuz it's black it seems a bit more rock'n'roll to me.  Then again, maybe it's just me and the fringe game is long dead.  In any case, I'm really chuffed with my new bag!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

b_illy said:


> Well folks, the sickness just got very real.  Third PS1 in 2 weeks.  I'm officially cutting myself off...  This 2014 black Lux Fringe Medium caught my eye a couple weeks ago at Saks at over 50% off.  I'm not a fringe person at all, but I couldn't get her out of my head.  Went back and she was still there so I bit the bullet and brought her home!  The husband thinks it's appealing to my inner cowboy and quite frankly just doesn't get it (3 of the same bag?!?). Well, duh... .  Personally I don't find it cowboyish or hippy, probably cuz it's black it seems a bit more rock'n'roll to me.  Then again, maybe it's just me and the fringe game is long dead.  In any case, I'm really chuffed with my new bag!
> View attachment 3965504


I think this is the exact same gorgeous black leather as on my black PS Pouch. Amazing 

Definitely rock'n'roll!


----------



## b_illy

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this is the exact same gorgeous black leather as on my black PS Pouch. Amazing
> 
> Definitely rock'n'roll!


Thank you!  The leather feels so supple!  My 2 others are Lux as well but this definitely feels softer.


----------



## MicahV

My rapidly growing collection... still on the hunt for ps11 and currently eyeing an Eliot bag.
Ps1 large in olive and smoke
Ps1 tote (not sure about the official name) in light grey
Ps1 medium in citron and printed leather
Ps1 medium luxe in oxblood with fringe
Ps1 tiny in cardinal and black/white/flame with python trimming
Hava top handle bag medium in sand 
Medium bucket bag in bag


----------



## b_illy

MicahV said:


> My rapidly growing collection... still on the hunt for ps11 and currently eyeing an Eliot bag.
> Ps1 large in olive and smoke
> Ps1 tote (not sure about the official name) in light grey
> Ps1 medium in citron and printed leather
> Ps1 medium luxe in oxblood with fringe
> Ps1 tiny in cardinal and black/white/flame with python trimming
> Hava top handle bag medium in sand
> Medium bucket bag in bag
> View attachment 4014524


Love that Oxblood!


----------



## BooYah

MicahV said:


> My rapidly growing collection... still on the hunt for ps11 and currently eyeing an Eliot bag.
> Ps1 large in olive and smoke
> Ps1 tote (not sure about the official name) in light grey
> Ps1 medium in citron and printed leather
> Ps1 medium luxe in oxblood with fringe
> Ps1 tiny in cardinal and black/white/flame with python trimming
> Hava top handle bag medium in sand
> Medium bucket bag in bag
> View attachment 4014524



you have an amazing collection


----------



## MicahV

Thank you ladies!!! Addition is real


----------



## Iirukka

MicahV said:


> My rapidly growing collection... still on the hunt for ps11 and currently eyeing an Eliot bag.
> Ps1 large in olive and smoke
> Ps1 tote (not sure about the official name) in light grey
> Ps1 medium in citron and printed leather
> Ps1 medium luxe in oxblood with fringe
> Ps1 tiny in cardinal and black/white/flame with python trimming
> Hava top handle bag medium in sand
> Medium bucket bag in bag
> View attachment 4014524


Hi MicahV, I'm eyeing the medium hava top handle. What can you fit in it? Is the leather stiff like in PS11?


----------



## Stacey D

MicahV said:


> My rapidly growing collection... still on the hunt for ps11 and currently eyeing an Eliot bag.
> Ps1 large in olive and smoke
> Ps1 tote (not sure about the official name) in light grey
> Ps1 medium in citron and printed leather
> Ps1 medium luxe in oxblood with fringe
> Ps1 tiny in cardinal and black/white/flame with python trimming
> Hava top handle bag medium in sand
> Medium bucket bag in bag
> View attachment 4014524


Love your collection.


----------



## barskin

I have 3 mediums and 1 tiny. A two sided leather medium in blue and bone, and two sided leather medium in pink and cobalt, a shiny black leather medium with a novelty strap and a silver metallic tiny.


----------



## IntheOcean

barskin said:


> I have 3 mediums and 1 tiny


Stunning collection! And the picture you took is really good, I like how well the bedding goes with the color of the bags. May I ask, how did you find the PS1+, the black one with the novelty strap, that's not double sided? Is there much sagging and curling of the edges?


----------



## barskin

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning collection! And the picture you took is really good, I like how well the bedding goes with the color of the bags. May I ask, how did you find the PS1+, the black one with the novelty strap, that's not double sided? Is there much sagging and curling of the edges?


 Well, it is preloved, so it seems to be holding up really well. As a matter of fact, it seems less prone to curling up. Here is a picture of the back.


----------



## IntheOcean

barskin said:


> Well, it is preloved, so it seems to be holding up really well. As a matter of fact, it seems less prone to curling up.


Thanks! Curling is indeed a bit of an issue with the regular PS1. Glad to hear the PS1+ isn't so prone to it.


----------



## barskin

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning collection! And the picture you took is really good, I like how well the bedding goes with the color of the bags. May I ask, how did you find the PS1+, the black one with the novelty strap, that's not double sided? Is there much sagging and curling of the edges?


Update: Now it's starting to curl. Sigh. The curse of the PS1.


----------



## IntheOcean

barskin said:


> Update: Now it's starting to curl. Sigh. The curse of the PS1.


I'm sorry to hear that. I guess you're right, that's just how these bags are - PS1+ is just a bit less prone to curling than the regular version, but eventually it'll happen anyway 

Here's the current state of curling on my PS1 Pouch. There is curling on the bottom and the sides, too.


----------



## Ciela

My small PS collection  sorry for the bad quality picture, it's a bit dark here.


----------



## vesna

my one and only PS1 medium in orchid


----------



## Greenredapple

My new bebe. I bought it preloved. Many thanks to @Elliespurse


----------



## sunflower246

PS1 - (2) medium & (1) Tiny


----------



## Alice1979

sunflower246 said:


> PS1 - (2) medium & (1) Tiny
> View attachment 4629162



What a lovely collection! I love all three and you can't get more classic PS than that. Enjoy them in the new year.


----------



## sunflower246

Alice1979 said:


> What a lovely collection! I love all three and you can't get more classic PS than that. Enjoy them in the new year.


Thank you!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Have been sitting on my bags but finally getting a chance to post em. Here is my family and growing.



In love with the classics but might consider a Micro, Hava, PS19, or the suede XL tote.


----------



## IntheOcean

KayuuKathey said:


> Have been sitting on my bags but finally getting a chance to post em. Here is my family and growing.
> View attachment 4654001
> 
> 
> In love with the classics but might consider a Micro, Hava, PS19, or the suede XL tote.


Gorgeous collection! Which ones would you say are your most and least used out of those?


----------



## KateMore

KayuuKathey said:


> Have been sitting on my bags but finally getting a chance to post em. Here is my family and growing.
> View attachment 4654001
> 
> 
> In love with the classics but might consider a Micro, Hava, PS19, or the suede XL tote.


What a lovely collection! 
Just got my first PS1 tiny and can't wait it to arrive!


----------



## KayuuKathey

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous collection! Which ones would you say are your most and least used out of those?



My most used is definitely the medium blanket jacquard ps1, then the other medium, large and mini ones.

Least used but I love her sometimes is the large paper shopping tote.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I just got my first Proenza Schouler this week.  My LV Pochette Métis has to be repaired so I was looking for another cross body with great pockets (including back exterior zip pocket) and decided to try a PS1 after seeing a lot of love for them on TPF.  (Proenza Schouler x Harmony Korine PS1 Medium).  I wear mostly blue and black so I was pleased with this pattern, which I think is pretty cool.  I also love silver tone hardware.


----------



## IntheOcean

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I just got my first Proenza Schouler this week.  My LV Pochette Métis has to be repaired so I was looking for another cross body with great pockets (including back exterior zip pocket) and decided to try a PS1 after seeing a lot of love for them on TPF.  (Proenza Schouler x Harmony Korine PS1 Medium).  I wear mostly blue and black so I was pleased with this pattern, which I think is pretty cool.  I also love silver tone hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4870821
> View attachment 4870823


It's a stunning bag, congrats!  I know I'm heavily biased, but even just practicality-wise, I much prefer the PS1 to the LV PM.


----------



## rowy65

Just picked up this cutie during the December sales.  Lightning fast delivery direct from Italy


----------



## IntheOcean

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4948540
> 
> Just picked up this cutie during the December sales.  Lightning fast delivery direct from Italy


Congrats! Awesome color.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I ordered 3 more PS bags this week; 2 were delivered this morning... I just got my first ever PS1 in Oct 2020 (posted above, black and blue print Proenza Schouler x Harmony Korine PS1 Medium), and now that I've used it I really love it.  I love the pockets, the cross-body strap, the structure, and best of all, the leather is getting so magically soft.  That's why I went back to the website and got some more PS stuff this week!  I will post a pic when I get the last piece.


----------



## bh4me

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I ordered 3 more PS bags this week; 2 were delivered this morning... I just got my first ever PS1 in Oct 2020 (posted above, black and blue print Proenza Schouler x Harmony Korine PS1 Medium), and now that I've used it I really love it.  I love the pockets, the cross-body strap, the structure, and best of all, the leather is getting so magically soft.  That's why I went back to the website and got some more PS stuff this week!  I will post a pic when I get the last piece.


Me too! Lol  I got another PS1 Tiny and my first PS11 (two of them). It was delivered yesterday and today. Haven’t had a chance to take some pics. I’m so excited! I can’t wait to wear them out.


----------



## clydekiwi

Hi
I purchased a ps1 medium in black from bergdorf goodman. The leather is kind of stiff. Will it soften up and get slouchy? Thanks


----------



## clydekiwi

Received today. Direct from Italy. Can anyone make out the production year. Is it 2013 or 2018?


----------



## IntheOcean

clydekiwi said:


> Received today. Direct from Italy. Can anyone make out the production year. Is it 2013 or 2018?


Congrats on your new Midnight PS1. Definitely 2018, you can see the left side of the lower circle of the 8 if you enlarge the picture.


----------



## clydekiwi

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your new Midnight PS1. Definitely 2018, you can see the left side of the lower circle of the 8 if you enlarge the picture.


Thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

Just purchased this beauty.   It has some, rather minor, wear and tear and problems with the clasp, but aside from that, the bag held up really well. PS1 Medium Suede in the color Navy.


----------



## bh4me

My PS1 in orion blue


----------



## cathead87

My favorite shades of brown (with and without flash):
L to R: PS1 Pouch in Birch, PS1 Tote in Bronze, and PS1 Pouch in Saddle


----------



## IntheOcean

cathead87 said:


> My favorite shades of brown (with and without flash):
> L to R: PS1 Pouch in Birch, PS1 Tote in Bronze, and PS1 Pouch in Saddle
> 
> View attachment 5283373
> View attachment 5283374


Thank you for sharing!  It's a shame they discontinued the Pouch, such a nice bag. Did the Birch color change in any way during the time you owned the bag? Is it susceptible to staining? I used to have a PS in Smoke, and the color turned brown over time from its original gray.


----------



## UpUpnAway

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for sharing!  It's a shame they discontinued the Pouch, such a nice bag. Did the Birch color change in any way during the time you owned the bag? Is it susceptible to staining? I used to have a PS in Smoke, and the color turned brown over time from its original gray.


The pouch was one of their best bags. Chic, fits a lot, and it has that super important outer zip pocket on the backside.


----------



## rowy65

my PS11 mini classic in Orion Blue


----------



## rowy65

bh4me said:


> My PS1 in orion blue
> View attachment 5273677


This color is so hard to capture in pics!  I was torn between the Tiny and the PS11!  Congrats!


----------



## bh4me

rowy65 said:


> This color is so hard to capture in pics!  I was torn between the Tiny and the PS11!  Congrats!


Congrats to you as well! PS11 is beautiful! I love this color. It is hard to capture for sure. I was so excited that I took a pic even when the day was gloomy.


----------

